# Rough Idle



## Reeveskl (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey there everyone, I just got a 2005 vw jetta 2.5l 5 cylinder engine. Its my first VW and I love it. it has 52,000 miles on it and its Idling a bit rough. I just picked it up from pittsburgh and drove it out to los angeles and I did not notice the idle before. Now i will come to a stop light and i can feel the engine being a bit shaky and i can hear a "clunky" sound. I took it to the dealer yesterday and they did a fuel injector cleansing service that cost me $215 bucks, and sad to say i left the dealer with the exact same rough idle i took it in with, i dont wan to take it back and spend more useless money. anybody have any ideas of what I can do? Im going to put new plugs in and see if that helps, and to my knowledge this car does not have plug wires, it has some type of coils? ive never had a car that did not have plug wires so its a bit new to me. anyways i appreciate any tips i can get, thanks guys


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Possible vacuum leak? Do you have a vag-com? If so what do the fuel trims look like? measuring block 032.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Rough Idle (Reeveskl)*

could be a small vacuum leak somewhere...
Have you ever replaced the spark plugs since new?
Inj. cleaning service ??? 
I didn't think any dealer sold that anymore. (kinda snake oil)
-Jeff


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Rough Idle (Reeveskl)*

I think all our cars have a pretty rough idle, i know mine does and has for a long time and still runs fine.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Rough Idle (cbrabbit)*

i noticed that the rough idle would go away with premium but that would cost to much for just that. i would personally test that out and if it did go away then your engine is fine but if your going to change out the spark plugs good luck. ive done this once or twice and found its easiest to not unplug the coil and to use two ladies foot prybars to lift up on the coils. real easy and then when you get to the spark plug closest to the trans. cylinder 5 fandangal the coils out of the way. then your in like flint


----------



## audidiablo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Rough Idle (Reeveskl)*

I know this would be a bit of work but I just recently ran into a similar issue. The shroud that covers the engine is held by 4 pins. It just pops on. Well two of these pins are part of the tacky plastic intake manifold. My car started to have the same issues which I at first believed it to be the spark plugs but they shouldn't run fine then just foul. Last night I was getting a bit rough with the car and went into second gear a little hard. Nothing I would say out of the norm. Well at 11PM in a parking lot trying to figure out what happened I pulled off the shroud. It took me a while as I could hear serious misfire and popping. I noticed about a silver dollar sized hole in my intake manifold. I worried since the plastic was missing and I felt it may have gone into the engine. What ended up happening I speculate is that when the car shifts it hits the hood. Doing this over and over started to crack the manifold until last night where it broke off but luckily stuck to the shroud and didn't shatter. I glued it back in best I could and sealed it best I could and the car ran perfect. I still need to take it to the dealership to have them take care of it under warranty but I would recommend looking for any stress cracks or fractures with the intake manifold. Might just be my problem but I noticed this after I put the shroud back on the car. It took me about 6000 miles to doom. 60k on the clock now. This is not something you'll be able to see with the shroud over the engine.


----------

